# Wordpress hosting in Mexico City?



## Jackwebbby (Jul 4, 2017)

Looking for wordpress hosting solution in Mexico City with high stability and affordable pricing.
Any experience with digitalserver.com.mx?
The thing is that I have found them via google search and their hosting plans and price for them meet my needs. So, are they trustworthy?


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 18, 2017)

@Jackwebbby, If there is one good thing about hosting is that you can choose a company in England if the prices are right for you why isolating the whole thing to one particular city?


----------



## Kostoprav (Jul 20, 2017)

One of the best hosts I've had the chance to test in Mexico. Incredibly cheap, especially for all they offer (huge webspace, unlimited parked domains and MySQL databases...). You often receive an answer a couple of minutes after you submited your question. I never had any problems with them, other than occasional downtime (always less than a few minutes).

Give digitalserver.com.mx a try. They are good, OP!


----------



## Orestock (Jul 26, 2017)

All I can say digitalserver.com.mx offer an exceptional value, reliable technology, and very good customer support.

I needed a lot of additional help getting things sorted out as my previous host organized things quite differently, but I can honestly say that I'm confident in the efficient, flexible, and powerful services available to my sites through them.


----------



## Hostingsource (Jul 31, 2017)

A good host will get back to you with in 1 hour (latest) if it takes them any longer cut them off your list because if your site goes down you should be able to reach them as soon as possible. If they respond quickly, is the reply friendly, does it answer all your questions and is personal? If so you can move onto the next step.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 31, 2017)

Wark said:


> Webhostingbuzz provides quality Wordpress hosting services, their uptime is high and network is fully-redundant and their pricing policy is simple and flexible.



Can you please point out where they offer Wordpress hosting in Mexico city as per the op's requirements?


----------



## thekreek (Jul 31, 2017)

Run away, did you read their resource usage policy?
Limits per proccess: 4 MB RAM, less than 15 seconds of CPU, less than 64 opened files and less than 5 simultaneus proccess.

Even for a low visit site, their limits are very low, you will exceed them with a basic WP install, why are you lookiing for hosting in Mexico? 
Is it for fiscal reasons? IP location?

I have a couple of customers in Mexico (shared) and it has worked for me better to use an USA based provider.


----------



## Javalubone (Aug 1, 2017)

Does the provider offer a free trial? Almost every provider offers at least a 30-day trial, but some offer longer terms – keep your eyes and ears open and take advantage of the no-commitment period to test every facet of the service.


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Derossi said:


> I have two separate sites that I host with digitalserver.com.mx. Support is great, very responsive. Never had any downtime either.
> Every support ticket was quickly and effectively resolved. Loads of tools on the cPanel. Best of all, they have a lightening quick connection.


What are their customer service/ technical support hours by method? If online chat is available 24/7, what are their phone support hours?


----------



## LibertyVPS (Aug 14, 2017)

Orestock said:


> All I can say digitalserver.com.mx offer an exceptional value, reliable technology, and very good customer support.
> 
> I needed a lot of additional help getting things sorted out as my previous host organized things quite differently, but I can honestly say that I'm confident in the efficient, flexible, and powerful services available to my sites through them.


What are the renewal terms and fees? Know that if you are a first-time subscriber, you will likely sign up at a discounted rate that the changes when you renew your contract – make sure that you know the full ramifications.


----------



## HeheSparkling (Aug 31, 2017)

Do not go to the sites that say top 10 hosting or anything of the likes because those are affiliate sites and for them the best host will be the one that pays them the most for passing you on to them.


----------

